# canada for 6 months



## shnoudy (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi guys 
i am looking for info on moving to canada for 6 months to be homest i have been sitting here all day trying to gather info on visas accomodation and jobs and i am none the wiser i am from ireland and me and my friend want as much info so we can get the ball olling any thing usefuk would be great
oh we dont have trades and we are both females how does dat work for us


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shnoudy said:


> Hi guys
> i am looking for info on moving to canada for 6 months to be homest i have been sitting here all day trying to gather info on visas accomodation and jobs and i am none the wiser i am from ireland and me and my friend want as much info so we can get the ball olling any thing usefuk would be great
> oh we dont have trades and we are both females how does dat work for us


Your only access to Canada will be as a visitor for 6 months. You will not be allowed to work during this period.
If you're British Passport holders and under 31 years of age you could come under the BUNAC work visa programme which is good for 3-12 months.


----------



## shnoudy (Dec 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Your only access to Canada will be as a visitor for 6 months. You will not be allowed to work during this period.
> If you're British Passport holders and under 31 years of age you could come under the BUNAC work visa programme which is good for 3-12 months.



Ok so does that mean that there is no way of getting in there and working 
we will onnly be able to holiday there?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shnoudy said:


> Ok so does that mean that there is no way of getting in there and working
> we will onnly be able to holiday there?


Canada is a difficult country to emigrate to. You are not allowed to work here unless you have Permanent Resident status or a two-year Temporary Work Visa. You just cannot come here and work.


----------



## shnoudy (Dec 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Canada is a difficult country to emigrate to. You are not allowed to work here unless you have Permanent Resident status or a two-year Temporary Work Visa. You just cannot come here and work.


oh no really dat throws my plans right out the window 
wat about the us would it be easier to go there for a short term working holiday.
Looks like i will just have to go canada on a holiday I hope to see it someday


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shnoudy said:


> oh no really dat throws my plans right out the window
> wat about the us would it be easier to go there for a short term working holiday.
> Looks like i will just have to go canada on a holiday I hope to see it someday



Sorry but the USA isn't any easier.


----------



## shnoudy (Dec 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Sorry but the USA isn't any easier.


ok thanks for your help


----------

